# Sticky  Kubota ROPS Discount Offer



## Live Oak

For those of you with older model Kubota's that were sold without a ROPS; this is an EXCELLENT opportunity to get a ROPS for and fantastic price. Check to verify that Kubota makes a ROPS for your particular tractor and then down load the discount certificate. I did this with my L245 and paid about $148 for a complete ROPS kits with seat belts kit and saftey decals kit. The Kubota dealer in my area was not aware of this program and I had to call Kubota HQ in GA. It was worth the effort and was a PITA to install. Better to be safe than sorry! If you have a non-ROPS equipped Kubota compact tractor, take advantage of this offer. It just may save your life or you from serious injury. :thumbsup: 


KUBOTA ROPS AND A SEAT BELT SAFETY PROGRAM


----------



## lavarock64

Chief-

Could you redue the link to the site, I get an error on my end when I open it.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Live Oak

There ya go! The link works now. .:thumbsup: Sorry about the incorrect link. Kubota updated their website and changed the address


----------



## al b

Hi TF. I got a quote from Kubota telling me to contact my local dealer. They wanted @ $350 to install it. Plus i had to ship it there and back @ an additional $150. So I decided not to pursue it. How did you get yours? You state that you installed it. Did it cost you $148? That is doable. Thanks.


----------



## Live Oak

If I recall correctly, I believe I paid $148 plus shipping. I don't remember what the shipping cost was. 

I general, I was VERY disappointed in the response of the dealer to obtain the ROPS for me. They dragged their feet, did their best to wiggle out of it, and I had to call the Kubota Corporate Manager in Georgia and request he contact the dealer to explain to them the REQUIREMENT for them to order it. 

The dealer finally ordered the ROPS and I picked it up and installed it MYSELF. NO WAY I was going to let this dealer touch my tractor! 

You can install the ROPS yourself. It was not a real difficult job. It goes much better with 2 people doing the install to hold the components in place and help align things. 

It may be a pain in the neck making the dealer do their job BUT a ROPS on your tractor is a PRICELESS safety ASSET. 

The life the ROPS saves or injury it prevents may be YOUR OWN.


----------



## al b

The same with my dealer, I had to keep calling and they wouldn't return my calls.


----------



## Live Oak

The dealers don't make any money on ROPS so they typically avoid them like the plague. 

Bring in the certificate, be polite but insistant that they order you a ROPS. If they refuse, call Kubota and complain. Kubota will take your side in this I strongly suspect since this is a BIG liability issue for Kubota.


----------



## al b

I'll get back to them and see if they let me install it. It will save me from shipping the tractor.


----------



## Live Oak

The dealer I purchased mine from was delighted to let me install the ROPS.


----------



## Live Oak

Be sure to read this is you haven't already. 

http://www.kubota.com/f/safety/rops.cfm

Not all tractors qualify.


----------



## Lamar Holland

I am pretty positive of the dealer that Al B from Windham is talking about,,, Personally, I feel they shouldn't be dealers.. They are way over reasonable and for 30 yrs have been getting away with it.. I priced a decked out L 48 there, 6 yrs ago. I ended up paying shipping and still CT 6% tax from another state, and it was ten thousand cheaper than this particular dealer,, I said ten grand, not a misprint.... Some dealers just shouldn't be allowed the franchise, Althoug ,I feel this way about 99% of the New England area dealers regardless of the brand they sell,


----------



## al b

> _Originally posted by Lamar Holland _
> *I am pretty positive of the dealer that Al B from Windham is talking about,,, Personally, I feel they shouldn't be dealers.. They are way over reasonable and for 30 yrs have been getting away with it.. I priced a decked out L 48 there, 6 yrs ago. I ended up paying shipping and still CT 6% tax from another state, and it was ten thousand cheaper than this particular dealer,, I said ten grand, not a misprint.... Some dealers just shouldn't be allowed the franchise, Althoug ,I feel this way about 99% of the New England area dealers regardless of the brand they sell, *


That's right.

Just got a e-mail from Kubota that said:

"Kubota highly recommends that you have your ROPS installed at your local
dealership, this is to insure proper and secure application. Should you
decide to install the ROPS yourself you will relinquish all liability
should there be an accident.

We hope that you will reconsider your decision and take the proper and
secure steps for your safety" 



At the price of $500 I'm going to let it go for now.


----------



## Live Oak

Is your dealer quoting $500 for the the ROPS and installation and out the door or just for the installation?


----------



## Lamar Holland

This particular dealer, three years ago wanted 2400 for a soft side curtiss cab and another 1400 to install. I had my own made right down the street, glass, wiper, and sides for a grand, Not as good looking as a Curtiss but it does the job admrably.. It is shown with my name. Al B, I am not that far from you being on the Woodstock/Union lines,


----------



## al b

Hi Chief, It's $350 out the door then there is $150 to get the tractor there and back.

Hi Lamar, not far at all. I'm in Ashford.


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by al b _
> *Hi Chief, It's $350 out the door then there is $150 to get the tractor there and back.
> 
> Hi Lamar, not far at all. I'm in Ashford. *


That is much better but still kinda high. I would think $150 for the ROPS plus 2 hours labor tops at $70 per hour tops. I would think $250 would be a fair price. But that is just me......that's why I did mine myself.  

Can you borrow a trailer to haul your tractor to the dealer. Your tractor should not be very heavy. Or you don't have a tow vehicle?


----------



## al b

What I'm going to do is try other dealers.


----------



## gt9772c

*great lead*

Thank you so much. I really need ROPS for my 1976 Kubota L245 because my land is very steep. I can't get their website to work, but I will keep trying. Thank you for posting.


----------



## gt9772c

*good luck with ROPS*

I contacted Kubota and they were very responsive and helpful. My dealer had never heard of the program, but was happy to order it for me without any complaint. They want $120 to install it on my L245. It cost $148 to buy it and $90 to have it shipped. Kubota gives you a $120 credit to offset expenses. It really is a great deal. Has anyone installed one on a L245? Is is easy? Does it attach to the bolts welded to the axel that hold on the fenders?


----------



## gt9772c

*installing ROPS on L245*

Just got the ROPS system in for my L245. Anyone ever tried to install one of these on an L245 or similar model? The dealer is giving me the option. Is this difficult. I must say the directions are not the clearest, but maybe once I stare at the tractor long enough it will make sense.

It appears to attach to the differential.

I am assuming all the bolts on an old Kubota are metric?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Live Oak

Yes, I believe the bolts are metric. I installed mine myself. It was not the easiest job but still far cheaper than paying the dealer to do it. I installed mine by myself. If I would have had an extra set of hands, it would have been much easier. One personal can install it but 2 makes the job MUCH easier.


----------



## gt9772c

*ROPS installed now on L245*

I installed the ROPS on the Kubota L245 (1976). The instructions were not much help, but once you hold it up there, it was very obvious that it could only go on one way. Two of the 8 holes did not perfectly line up on the side so I had to slighly open up the hole 1/16 of an inch and then everything fit perfectly. It is a little tall though. They sent a lot of extra mounting parts (I assume to fit other models). Made my wife nervous to have all the extra parts, but the unit is on there beautifully and mounts very solidly. No worries. Great offer from Kubota. Glad I heard about it on this site. I got the whole thing with shipping for $128.


----------



## tpmintx

*I installed ROPS on L245 as well*

Bolts in the kit were wrong size. Hard to find Grade 8 12mm bolts in USA. Used Grade 5 bolts. Dealer had no problem selling this to me. Kubota covers their profit margin. Kubota nets out about 50 bucks for the kit. They are selling them cheap to avoid forward liability. I have steep hills, so would not drive tractor without ROPS on the hills.


----------

